# Lump under skin



## Graciep0o (Apr 23, 2010)

Last night I was petting Oliver and noticed a small lump on his back, under the skin - of course that completely freaked me out. It didn't feel hard, nor did it seem like it bothered Oliver when I touched it. What's weird is that we gave him a bath 2 days ago and did not notice it at all. I looked online for what it might be and a lot of the sites say that its probably a lump of fat or something like that. DH is taking Oliver to the vet today, but I was wondering if anyone else has had an experience with this. Is it weird that it just showed up all of a sudden? Does this stuff go away on its own?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I think you're doing the right thing taking him to the vet, but it could be something as simple as a bug bite. Don' get too worried unless the vet looks at it and says you have a reason to worry!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Karen is right don't worrie. Your Oliver is so cute! I love all white Havanese. Does he smile? Hope he is okay.


----------



## goiter6 (Mar 6, 2010)

I had something similar happen and it turned out to be Chewy's RFID chip. If it's at the upper back, feels like small/long tic tac, and Oliver has been microchipped - you could be finding that.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

If he has had his shots lately, it is probably from that. It is fairly common to get a lump around the vaccination site that will go down in a few days. Rosie had this. Course I had to pay for a vet visit to find out that it was nothing.


----------



## Graciep0o (Apr 23, 2010)

That's exactly what the vet said..although Oliver was vaccinated over a week and a half ago so is it something that comes out that much later? The vet told us to keep an eye on it and if it's still there by next month then we should go back.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I am so happy to hear that Oliver is ok. I read this post this morning, since you were going to the vet, I waited, wonderful news!!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Graciep0o said:


> That's exactly what the vet said..although Oliver was vaccinated over a week and a half ago so is it something that comes out that much later? The vet told us to keep an eye on it and if it's still there by next month then we should go back.


Yes! It can definitely happen later. I remember that Kodi got a lump after one of his puppy shots. I didn't worry about it, because I knew it was right where he got the injection, but I did call the vet, and he said to just keep an eye on it... Just what your vet is saying!


----------



## Graciep0o (Apr 23, 2010)

Good to hear that others have had the same experience and that it was nothing at the end. DH and I will keep an eye on it just in case.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

This is such a common happening that we should put together a short list of what to look for in the first few months of puppy hood. Have a puppy ref section for new owners with all the frequently asked questions. Now don't somebody tell me that we have one.


----------

